# a few baby



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like your dutch are doing much better!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Looks like your dutch are doing much better!


there get there now just need more work


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The lighter red, the topmost of the three red in the third picture, is a lovely color.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice, I love the reddish one!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Stunning babies!! Congratulations :love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like things are coming along nicely.Are the orange ones carrying anything like astrex or fuzzy or longhair do you know?


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> looks like things are coming along nicely.Are the orange ones carrying anything like astrex or fuzzy or longhair do you know?


there is asterix way way back in the line,i wont get any asterix from this line unless i add fresh asterix blood,this line produced my fake brindle


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you need some sable /sooty reds to put in to try to recreate the fake brindle.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> you need some sable /sooty reds to put in to try to recreate the fake brindle.


at the min im not looking to add new blood to that line yet but when i am id love a male like in the pic you just posted


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sure there are plenty of folks trying to offload mice like that!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of folks trying to offload mice like that!


why you say that ?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I kid! They're not desirable in show breeding, and are uniquely useful in your situation.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> I kid! They're not desirable in show breeding, and are uniquely useful in your situation.


not a show type mice 








but i be happy make 1 that a wining show mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Laigaie said:


> I kid! They're not desirable in show breeding, and are uniquely useful in your situation.


If people can't visualise beyond a show winner there's not much point in branching out into anything away from the norm.That doe is the result of several generations of planned breeding,making a variety from scratch and has just produced a litter of silver fawns and is neither undesirable to me or for offloading,I'm having another litter from her and keeping doe and young.Fingers crossed for a new fake brindle.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry if I've offended. It was not my intention. I was agreeing that the mouse is useful in his situation, and I'm glad she's been useful for you. I had simply not heard of anyone else breeding for molt marks of that variety.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's ok,maybe a grump a lump day on my part  I didn't actually want the moult marks.It's taken ages to get silver fawns and crossing the p.e fawn to the b.e silvered mice produced sooties and sables of a sort.Still a long way to go.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

We all get grumpy days! I'm glad you're making such progress! Making varieties from scratch is very rewarding, in part because you don't get the instant "free" results. You've worked hard, and can feel like you deserve it.


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Oooh i love the white one with the black spots on its back in the last pic!

Ali xx


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

The baby on the right hand side in that last pic looks like it has crinkly hair? Or is it just my eyesight 

Ali xx


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

amentalcat said:


> The baby on the right hand side in that last pic looks like it has crinkly hair? Or is it just my eyesight
> 
> Ali xx


not your eyesight the last photo the baby are asterix


----------

